
Show HN: Who Is Hiring Android App That Pulls Listing from HN, Angel, Lever, SE - symisc_devel
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring
======
symisc_devel
Author Here: Basically, we pull listing from HN, StackExchange, Angel, Lever,
etc. We index them by types (Remote, Fulltime, Freelance, etc.), Langaugaes
(Ruby, Node, etc.), Frameworks, database, location, etc. so that you can
filter & search for what you want. We also translate the location to GPS
position (lat, lng) so that you got the listing nearby.

